# Please recomend lights for 30" long FOWLR tank



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

any idea guys. No corals in the tank, just the fish

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Lowe's clip on light with 40 watt CFL bulb...15 bucks total


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

now i am looking for the lights which I sold you 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Look at Ecoxotic LED lights.

www.ecoxotic.com


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> Look at Ecoxotic LED lights.
> 
> www.ecoxotic.com


24 inch Stunner LED Strip - $79
Not bad. Thank you

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

sig said:


> 24 inch Stunner LED Strip - $79
> Not bad. Thank you


The panorama modules will be better light and I have experience with them on a 30" tank, the spread is great and will work fantastic for a FOWLR tank even though the light is only about 18".

I know Mat at www.goreef.com has Ecoxotic so you can ask him if he can get it for you or Reef Solution has them for sure.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Chris

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Lowe's clip on light with 40 watt CFL bulb...15 bucks total


Would you mind sending me the link from Lowes Website????


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ordered

Ecoxotic Panorama PRO RGB LED Module

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

nice you wont regret it, I have the older panorama module and love it I can just imagine what this one will be like. Where did you end up getting it?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> nice you wont regret it, I have the older panorama module and love it I can just imagine what this one will be like. Where did you end up getting it?


Not exactly ordered, but Mathieu is looking how fast he can get it. He will it get for sure, but I need it "yesterday". I am expecting replay from him
Any way, thanks for advice. read reviews and these lights are very good. the worst test scenario I will get Marineland fro now, until he will get these

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I wish you'd said something before, I have a 36" ML double bright I'm not using, you could have borrowed it. Offer stands if it's worth the drive...



sig said:


> Not exactly ordered, but Mathieu is looking how fast he can get it. He will it get for sure, but I need it "yesterday". I am expecting replay from him
> Any way, thanks for advice. read reviews and these lights are very good. the worst test scenario I will get Marineland fro now, until he will get these


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sig said:


> now i am looking for the lights which I sold you


I'll sell them back to you for 80 bucks!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I wish you'd said something before, I have a 36" ML double bright I'm not using, you could have borrowed it. Offer stands if it's worth the drive...


Thanks Carmen. I got the light for now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool... 



sig said:


> Thanks Carmen. I got the light for now


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

+1 on LED. I run 2 strips 60 diodes total on my 90g. Nice and bright, best part, it draws practically no power.

I bought my strips from an electronic parts store. Less than $20 a strip and got hubby to wired it up for me. 10000K light a good looking white light. My macro is doing great, and even my soft corals at the top of the tank are doing nicely with them.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

zenafish said:


> +1 on LED. I run 2 strips 60 diodes total on my 90g. Nice and bright, best part, it draws practically no power.
> 
> I bought my strips from an electronic parts store. Less than $20 a strip and got hubby to wired it up for me. 10000K light a good looking white light. My macro is doing great, and even my soft corals at the top of the tank are doing nicely with them.


Sounds good as I wouldn't mind dabbling in some corals. Where did you pick up the lights from?


----------

